# Foothill Flyers/Overtown Brewing Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride



## fordmike65

Come join us at our very first Foothill Flyers Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride hosted by local brewers Over Town Brewing Co. on Sunday August 18th. Swap sets up at about 8:00am in the parking lot out back. Bring vintage bikes, parts & related items to sell. Canopies & tables welcome. We will also have room to safely display bikes you wish to show off from your collection inside the brewery as well as outside. We plan to wrap up the swap at about 12-1, then go for a short ride around town. Delicious fresh craft beer will flow all day, so please try as many as you like! Hoping to have a food truck posted up outside as well. Please post or message any questions. Stay tuned for any changes we might make. PLEASE bear with us as this will be the first-ever like this we've ever put together...and I hope there will be others. Hope to see you there! Mike

A couple mentioned that they wanted to take the train into town & ride in. There are 2 Goldline stations nearby. One in Monrovia about 1 1/2 miles South of the brewery and the other about 2 miles West in Arcadia. I'll post up more info soon.


























Owners/Brewers Ryan & Carlos





@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@39zep 
@slick 
@island schwinn 
@JAF/CO 
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@Balloonatic
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@BFGforme


----------



## fordmike65

I forgot to share our new Foothill Flyers Logo, designed by none other than our very own Tom Clark! (@TWBikesnstripes ).  A collaboration between several FF members, based on an early 30's Colson badge. How cool is that?!?!?


----------



## fordmike65

fordmike65 said:


> I forgot to share our new Foothill Flyers Logo, designed by none other than our very own Tom Clark! (@TWBikesnstripes ).  A collaboration between several FF members, based on an early 30's Colson badge. How cool is that?!?!?



Check it out @the2finger . Tom even added the hills for ya


----------



## fordmike65

Bumping this up! Mark your calendars for August 18th! Bring your wallet, bikes/parts to sell, bikes to display & ride. See you there!

Post up pics of bikes you plan to display & parts/bikes you want to sell. Looking for something? Maybe someone has the very part collecting dust at home who can bring it out for ya.


----------



## fordmike65

Some AMAZING bikes have already been confirmed for the show. Some nice goodies coming out too!


----------



## BFGforme

Is this tomorrow?


----------



## BFGforme

poop, next Sunday... trying to make it... Mike PM me back...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

If I do decide to show, I'll at least bring this one...I need to do some minor touch up on due to the fact that it has hit the dirt a few times I've had it out...I also have a "Few" parts to dump...I mean sell......


----------



## fordmike65

BFGforme said:


> &#!^, next Sunday... trying to make it... Mike PM me back...



Sunday August 18th!


----------



## Balloonatic

Oooh! The first *Cycles and Suds* bike swap! I'm so bummed I can't make it, but I think I just named it...


----------



## fordmike65

Gonna be fun! Spent a lil time over there last night with Steve and the owners drinking beers and talking bike show. I'm excited!


----------



## fordmike65

We have secured a food truck! Chief's Catering will be serving up some mouthwatering BBQ this Sunday from 12-5! After the swap, we'll take a ride around town to build up an appetite. By the time we get back, the food will be ready to eat! Looks good, so I hope you guys are hungry!

I know some of you regular BBQ eaters will enjoy it! @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @Vintage Paintworx @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @TWBikesnstripes

I'm inquiring about lighter fare, including vegetarian options. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## fordmike65

As far as morning grub, J.B Burger is just a few blocks NE where they serve delicious breakfast including one of the best breakfast burritos in the area. 




There is also a Starbucks on the corner of Huntington and Primrose for that morning jolt.


----------



## fordmike65

Some mentioned taking the train. The Goldline runs the length of the SGV Foothills and connects to Union Station in LA. There are 2 nearby stops including Monrovia Square Station and the Arcadia Station.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> We have secured a food truck! Chief's Catering will be serving up some mouthwatering BBQ this Sunday from 12-5! After the swap, we'll take a ride around town to build up an appetite. By the time we get back, the food will be ready to eat! Looks good, so I hope you guys are hungry!
> 
> I know some of you regular BBQ eaters will enjoy it! @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @Vintage Paintworx @Schwinn499 @schwinnja @TWBikesnstripes
> 
> I'm inquiring about lighter fare, including vegetarian options. I'll keep you posted!
> 
> View attachment 1045705
> View attachment 1045706
> 
> View attachment 1045701
> View attachment 1045702
> View attachment 1045707
> View attachment 1045708
> View attachment 1045703
> View attachment 1045704




Great. 
Now I'm hungry for BBQ, Thanks @fordmike65


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Going to be a nice day for it!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Also, half of the people reading this are probably asking.....*"what the heck is a Tri-tip?"



*


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> Also, half of the people reading this are probably asking.....*"what the heck is a Tri-tip?"
> View attachment 1046005*



https://lmgtfy.com/?q=tri+tip


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=tri+tip




I know what it is, but having traveled all over the US, no one has heard of it........everyone else in other states make hamburger out of it.....we have celebrations for it....


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> I know what it is, but having traveled all over the US, no one has heard of it........everyone else in other states make hamburger out of it.....we have celebrations for it....



Well....I say we eat it and post pics on Sunday. I should note that they not only specialize in tasty smoked meats, but will also be serving tacos and other South of the Border specialties. Bring you appetites and palate for refined craft beer.


----------



## Freqman1

After all the hype we better see pics! Hope its a great one. I wish I could be there just for the BBQ. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

So far we have everything from Ordinarys, to TOC chainless, tons of rare ballooners to a prototype Downhill racer mountain bike to be shown this Sunday. This is going to be EPIC!!!


----------



## BFGforme

Anyone traveling up from San Diego? And have room for one more body and bike? PM if so, pitch in for gas and buy a beer or two!! Thanks Dave


----------



## Balloonatic

Wow! I thought everyone knew about Tri-tip??!! It's the BEST... man! Ya'll are going to have SO much fun.. I'm so bummed I can't make it, I have to be in N. Cal for a funeral. ;o(

PLEASE do it one more time before summer is over, or maybe early fall? I have some really nice complete bikes and a bunch-o-good parts to bring out. 

When my little coffee house is open in Altadena I hope to host a FF swap/show/ride too. 

Have fun, y'all and post lotsa pix?!


----------



## Robertriley

Hey Mikey, I'm driving through your town right now


----------



## fordmike65

Robertriley said:


> Hey Mikey, I'm driving through your town right now



Let's grab a beer! I'm leaving work in 15


----------



## mrg

Is someone not knowing what Tri Tip is a thing??, well they put cole slaw on burgers in the south and alot of people here don't know about that so who knows, I can't wait, those pictures are making me HUNGRY!, BBQ & Bikes


----------



## volksboy57

Ill be there! gonna bring a fun bike for show, and one to ride.


----------



## BFGforme

Come on.... someone has to be coming up the 5 freeway through Oceanside????


----------



## BFGforme

Last time took the train that way got robbed on the way home trying to help and old lady! No PT for me...


----------



## fordmike65

So I'm thinking we should get a headcount of those who plan on setting up to sell at the swap. That way we can figure out how many spaces we need & whether we need to accommodate for any overflow since the parking lot isn't all that big. Please post here if you are going to need a spot. Trying to keep them around 10x10 for now. Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie

fordmike65 said:


> So I'm thinking we should get a headcount of those who plan on setting up to sell at the swap. That way we can get figure out how many spaces we need & whether we need to accommodate for any overflow since the parking lot isn't all that big. Please post here if you are going to need a spot. Trying to keep them around 10x10 for now. Thanks!




don’t have enuf for a full space but might be able to fill a small table


----------



## birdzgarage

12x12 ezup,table and min 4 bikes.i can give someone space on my table.it wont be full.


----------



## birdzgarage

Some stuff I'm takin


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Balloonatic said:


> Oooh! The first *Cycles and Suds* bike swap! I'm so bummed I can't make it, but I think I just named it...



Now that would make a good shirt!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

fordmike65 said:


> As far as morning grub, J.B Burger is just a few blocks NE where they serve delicious breakfast including one of the best breakfast burritos in the area.
> View attachment 1045715
> 
> There is also a Starbucks on the corner of Huntington and Primrose for that morning jolt.



Morning Grub? You mean Morning Beer?


----------



## fordmike65

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Morning Grub? You mean Morning Beer?


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## fordmike65

Dropped off a few bikes for the show last night & did a little taste testing to make sure the beers are still fresh and delicious. They are


----------



## King Louie

A couple bikes to sell


----------



## fordmike65

For those who may have concerns about the safety of your beloved bikes, have no worries. We will have a bike corral set up specifically for the show. They will be inside a safely penned area where they can be seen...but not touched. In case we have more bikes than anticipated, we do have an overflow area that is secure as well. When we take off for a short ride around town, the entrance to the parking lot out back where the swap will be held will be locked so there is only one way in or out of the property. Here are a couple pics I had saved of the bike show area, but I'll post better pics this evening.


----------



## hellshotrods

@fordmike65  Are you going to tell me where to park my bikes and then tell me to re-arrange them ????


----------



## fordmike65

hellshotrods said:


> @fordmike65  Are you going to tell me where to park my bikes and then tell me to re-arrange them ????



Park them at home and you can arrange them any way you like


----------



## hellshotrods

fordmike65 said:


> Park them at home and you can arrange them any way you like


----------



## fordmike65

The entrance to the lot is a bit tight, so we'll have to temporarily park in the alley behind the brewery, unload, then park on Maple or other adjacent streets.


----------



## fordmike65

Pic of the bike corral. The pallets of brew supplies and kegs will be moved out of the way to make room for the bikes. 



Secure spot near the entrance to display bikes.


----------



## fordmike65

What a beautiful day for a swap and ride!


----------



## fordmike65

Pics of the parking lot accessible through the alley behind the brewery. Drive up, park in the alley and unload quickly as we don't want to block it.








I believe most spots are already spoken for in the lot, so if you haven't reserved one yet, please set up in the overflow parking spots across the alley.


----------



## BFGforme

Looks like it's gonna be a great event, sorry I won't be able to make it! Pretty bummed, but life goes on! Everyone make sure to take lots of pictures and suke some suds for me!!! Cheers....


----------



## King Louie

Don’t miss them ! Priced to sell !


----------



## fordmike65

King Louie said:


> Don’t miss them ! Priced to sell !
> 
> View attachment 1048572
> 
> View attachment 1048574
> 
> View attachment 1048575



Louie is gonna make it! Nice!


----------



## King Louie

fordmike65 said:


> Louie is gonna make it! Nice!



Missing the Stingray ride but supporting a great event too , Foothill Flyers ride on !!!


----------



## cyclingday

What arrival/set up time should we shoot for?


----------



## hellshotrods

King Louie said:


> Don’t miss them ! Priced to sell !




"Priced to sell"  - I can only hope they are, I'm interested in 1 or 2


----------



## King Louie

hellshotrods said:


> "Priced to sell"  - I can only hope they are, I'm interested in 1 or 2



I’m trying to be there at 7 , let’s talk


----------



## fordmike65

Swap starts at 8, but Ill be here at 7 setting up. Come on down!


----------



## fordmike65

Been here all day moving things around, bringing in bikes and making up tags for the show bikes and those for sale.


----------



## Just Jeff

No bike to bring, but I got a pocket full of cash and a list of parts to look for  hope I can find some of them


----------



## higgens

I’m trying to get there


----------



## eddie_bravo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3

Thank you @fordmike65  and @Velocipedist Co. for a great show; Swap; and ride too!
Super-Stoked!
I bought another bike.
I wanted this bike every time I saw Tony @rustintime bring it out; today was the day.










Score!! awesome, great sounding bell from Marty @cyclingday  Thank you again!


----------



## cyclingday

I’d say it was a rousing success!
Thanks, to Fordmike and Velocipedist Steve.
You guys really pulled out all the stops on this one.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## King Louie

Thx Mike for a great day of swapmeet , show and ride


----------



## higgens

I got a few pics


----------



## cyclingday

I really liked the bike corral.
There was an astounding variety on display.
The description hang tags was a nice touch.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Freqman1

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1049320
> 
> View attachment 1049321
> 
> View attachment 1049323
> 
> View attachment 1049324
> 
> View attachment 1049325
> 
> View attachment 1049327
> 
> View attachment 1049328
> 
> View attachment 1049329



Thanks for the great photos Marty! Looks like this was a rousing success. V/r Shawn


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## mrg

Great job guys, kinda like the shows/swaps of the late 80's early 90's but with a ride!


----------



## birdzgarage

Mike,steve and the over town brewery staff pulled off a good one.thanks to all involved.i think everyone is awaiting word of the next event.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Thank you  @fordmike65  and @Over Town Brewing Co. and the Foothill-Flyers for a hugely successful show & swap.  I did very little outside of encouraging the idea whenever discussed over a few beers.  Mike and Brewery owners hustled to design flyers, post updates, promote through newspapers and social media, cut out hang tags, coordinate food, and plan a ride.  Clearly worth the effort, and I can’t wait to encourage the next one (over some beers)


----------



## crash24

oh man I just saw this thread today! wish I had not missed it!


----------



## Pedal pushers

fordmike65 said:


> I forgot to share our new Foothill Flyers Logo, designed by none other than our very own Tom Clark! (@TWBikesnstripes ).  A collaboration between several FF members, based on an early 30's Colson badge. How cool is that?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 1041977
> View attachment 1041978



Very


----------



## fordmike65

I would like to thank everyone who came out and made the first Foothill Flyers Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show & Ride such a great success!!! The lot was full of great bikes & parts swapping hands during the event. Tho I was busy running around, I was able to score a nice Travelog speedo and drive cable! The show was unreal!!! 42 amazing vintage bikes on display! Everything from an 1886 Pope, several turn of the century bikes, a few Colsons(of course), beautiful ladies Pacemaker, a pair of RMS's, Schwinn motorbikes, 36 Super Streamline, 37 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, Shelby's, Monarks, an Areocycle, an awesome '39 Zep, a Robin, '37 Bluebird, a pair of beautiful deluxe ladies Elgins and a lovely Colorflow. My head is still spinning from the EPIC turnout! So many incredible vintage and RARE bikes in one place. Many thanks to those who brought your beautiful bikes out to share...and to those who came out to enjoy the show, beer, and food.  I'd also like to thank you guys for taking so many pics & posting them here. I was so busy & didn't get a chance to snap many of my own. What a day!

Hoping we can do this again sometime. Stay tuned...  Til then, we'll see you at the next Foothill Flyers Ride every 3rd Saturday at Library Park in Monrovia,CA at 5:30 in the Summer months. We'll switch back to morning rides once it cools down again.


----------



## fordmike65

Swap pics!!!


----------



## fordmike65

Show pics!!!
Unfortunately I didn't get many detailed close ups. Thankfully others did!


----------



## fordmike65

Ride pics!!!































































GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## Balloonoob

Man what a cool deal. So many awesome bikes that the brewery looked more like a bicycle museum. Looks like the first swap was very well organized. Thanks to everyone who shared pictures of the event and ride for those of us who couldn't be there.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I think this event was a great success...thanks to all who put this together....even though there are no pics of my bike posted by others, I wanted to personally thank all of you who came up to comment on my bike, and also tell me how much you liked following my build on here and how it didn't disappoint in person. The outcome wasn't my goal. It was always to inspire others to try....This bike will now be restored to the crappy design given to it in 1938, and it will not be seen again..Thanks again....

Monrovia 8/18/19


----------



## GTs58

WetDogGraphix said:


> I think this event was a great success...thanks to all who put this together....even though there are no pics of my bike posted by others, I wanted to personally thank all of you who came up to comment on my bike, and also tell me how much you liked following my build on here and how it didn't disappoint in person. The outcome wasn't my goal. It was always to inspire others to try....*This bike will now be restored to the crappy design given to it in 1938, and it will not be seen again.*.Thanks again....
> 
> Monrovia 8/18/19





Say what!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek:..:eek:


----------



## WetDogGraphix

One more vid....I have been messing with these vids all day and finally got them....I'm about to throw my laptop into the pool. Thanks to all who put this together...and especially Over Town Brewing Company.....great place....and a great experience......
The Bike Corral


----------



## eddie_bravo

@WetDogGraphix 
With all those bike videos and pictures from so many attendees, hard to believe your bike was my shown
— so I must ask, which bike was yours?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

eddie_bravo said:


> @WetDogGraphix
> With all those bike videos and pictures from so many attendees, hard to believe your bike was my shown
> — so I must ask, which bike was yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't know... @WetDogGraphix . Your custom Monark HTB is in so many pics I'd say it was the star of the show


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Thanks @fordmike65 ....I got home & downloaded my camera and I had only taken 2 of it....It sat outside before the ride right next to the Zep I was drooling over, and I didn't even get a pic of them together......I've been slacking lately...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

@fordmike65 You all did a great job right out of the gate....enjoyed my day......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> Say what!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eek:..:eek:




That actually was the plan to start with....Have some fun with it, then take it back to original......the not being seen again was a little bit of sarcasm........


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Thanks Mike for all the hard work on getting a first show & ride together for all to enjoy.... looking forward to the next one @ the Over Town Brewing Company that really welcomed the whole idea & their beer heaven to Mike & the vintage bicycle community ... Local support rocks .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Even had a special appearance from Captain Kangaroo and his road bike crew!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Even had a special appearance from Captain Kangaroo and his road bike crew!



That took me longer than it should have.....and no one got a picture?


----------



## fordmike65

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Even had a special appearance from Captain Kangaroo and his road bike crew!





WetDogGraphix said:


> That took me longer than it should have.....and no one got a picture?



@39zep


----------



## fordmike65

That roadie was kind of a douche...but I kept my cool. I'm hoping that jerk doesn't show up at the next one.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> That roadie was kind of a douche...but I kept my cool. I'm hoping that jerk doesn't show up at the next one.
> View attachment 1050807




Well........at least they bought something!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

fordmike65 said:


> That roadie was kind of a douche...but I kept my cool. I'm hoping that jerk doesn't show up at the next one.
> View attachment 1050807



He was only giving you some good advice, since you obviously don't know how to set up a vintage bike show.


----------



## volksboy57

I had a great time, and the beers and tacos were a delight.
Thanks!


----------

